# New-to-us, immaculate Ibis Cousin It tandem



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

No, we did *not* build a time machine. Yes, we do now own an immaculate, classic, one-owner, steel Ibis Cousin It tandem.

This bike has already been updated with XTR brakes and rear derailleur, and Ultegra STI shifters/levers. It also came with the rear rack and some matching, purpley Madden panniers. We’ll be throwing on some wider 26” gravel-grinding tires, and making some comfort/fit tweaks for both positions.

My long-time shop buddy sold this exact bike to the original owners when he owned his own shop many years ago, and helped them find "worthy owners" (us) when they were ready to sell it.

I've had two Cannondale mountain tandems, a Santana mountain tandem, and a Santana road tandem in the past. I'm more excited about the Cousin It than any of those previous two-seaters. The Ibis won't likely see much single track, but will get use on asphalt and gravel roads/trails. We’re looking forward to enjoying this splatter-painted beaut!

Craig


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

1x1_Speed_Craig said:


> No, we did *not* build a time machine. Yes, we do now own an immaculate, classic, *one-owner*, steel Ibis Cousin It tandem.


I call BS. That's a 2 owner bike. 

Seriously though, that's awesome. Great score and what a practical classic!

Grumps


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I call BS. That's a 2 owner bike.
> 
> Seriously though, that's awesome. Great score and what a practical classic!
> 
> Grumps


LOL. Touche. You are correct, Uncle Grumpy. Thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

How is those road levers playing w/ v brakes? Travel agents?


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

colker1 said:


> How is those road levers playing w/ v brakes? Travel agents?


Yes, exactly...Travel Agents.


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks super. Glad it found a home for someone who appreciates it.

When I see these old school tandems with one pair of rim brakes for two people it just highlights that disc brakes are for pussies and we have all gotten soft. 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Mr Crudley said:


> Looks super. Glad it found a home for someone who appreciates it.
> 
> When I see these old school tandems with one pair of rim brakes for two people it just highlights that disc brakes are for pussies and we have all gotten soft.


Thanks, and I certainly do appreciate this old-school steel. It'll give my beautiful SS/fixed Steelman Eurocross some good company.

LOL. All of my former tandems have had V-brakes (that worked great) with a couple minor exceptions. My 2000 Cannondale MT2000 came with Magura hydraulic rim brakes...hated the feel. I removed & sold them, and installed XT V-brakes. My '99 Santana Rio had a Formula rear disc brake (with linear-pull in the front). This was an early hydro disc that was finicky...not impressed with that one either.

I _do_ love Avid BB7 mechanical discs on a couple other bikes. Even so, I have zero worries about these XTR V-brakes. I will be replacing the STI shifters with bar-end shifters and some Cane Creek Drop V levers that are designed to work with V-brakes, so the Travel Agents will be moved to my daughter's Specialized Rock Hopper single speed hipster bike project.

Craig


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Goodness. Shaq could stoke that thing. So roomy out back.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

rockychrysler said:


> Goodness. Shaq could stoke that thing. So roomy out back.


True!

I hit the bike shop today and ordered a bunch of parts for the Ibis. I also picked up some Frame Saver, which I'll be using once I finish prepping the inside of the seat tubes.

On the way...

Salsa Cowchipper front bars (46cm)
Cane Creek Deep V Road Levers
Dura-Ace bar-end shifters
Threaded-to-threadless stem adapter
Ritchey 4-axis adjustable stem
Profile Design Stoker 26 rear bars
2 sets of Purple RaceFace Chester pedals
Schwalbe Marathon Mondial HS 428 26" x 2.0" tires

I'll likely be ordering a Cane Creek Thudbuster ST seatpost for my wife, but figured we'd give the USE post a try first once we get the other parts installed.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Frame Saver has now been applied. Tires have been swapped over to 26" x 2.0" Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires (they look great!). Front & rear bars have been swapped. Cane Creek Drop V levers are mounted.

I still need to replace the front seatpost & both seatpost clamps (stealth black), install bar end shifters & cables, wrap the bars, and reinstall the front BB/cranks after I clean up the drivetrain. It's coming along. I'm looking forward to the maiden ride with my wife.

Craig


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

I realized I never posted a follow-up picture. This photo was on the 19-mile maiden voyage my wife and I took on the bike. Everything performed beautifully, and there's plenty of stoker cockpit room. It was my wife's first time on a tandem, and she enjoyed it a lot, despite being a little "type-A".

We may still add a short-travel suspension rear post...not sure yet.

Craig


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

My stoker is happy about our new Thudbuster short travel suspension post on the roadie tandem. It works better than the telescoping posts. Cane Creek has introduced a new lightweight gram-counter version of that post called the eeSilk.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> My stoker is happy about our new Thudbuster short travel suspension post on the roadie tandem. It works better than the telescoping posts. Cane Creek has introduced a new lightweight gram-counter version of that post called the eeSilk.


Good to know, and thanks for the feedback/first-hand experience. Much appreciated.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, as much as I had hoped that my wife would want to ride this more, it didn't happen. We have less than 30 miles on this since I purchased it. We'll be selling it after the holidays (tax time), unless someone wants it before then.

New parts (with less than 30 miles on them) include:

Salsa Cowchipper 46mm captain bars
Threadless stem adapter
Ritchey adjustable stem
Dura-Ace bar end shifters
Cane Creek Drop V brake levers
Schwalbe Marathon Mondial tires with high-vis sidewalls
Origin-8 rear bars
(2) Salsa Lip Lock seatpost clamps
Bushnell Featherweight Eccentric
Shimano front bottom bracket
Shift/brake cables & housing
Chain
JP Wiegel's Frame Saver

Both sets of original handlebars, along with the original quill stem (painted the same as the frame) are included, as are a nice set of purple panniers.

Asking price (firm) is $1400...a phenomenal value, especially given all of the brand new parts.

Craig


----------



## reundo (Oct 22, 2008)

1x1_Speed_Craig said:


> Well, as much as I had hoped that my wife would want to ride this more, it didn't happen. We have less than 30 miles on this since I purchased it. We'll be selling it after the holidays (tax time), unless someone wants it before then.
> 
> New parts (with less than 30 miles on them) include:
> 
> ...


PM sent I hope. Hard to do on mobile.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

reundo said:


> PM sent I hope. Hard to do on mobile.


Got it. Replying in a couple minutes. Thanks, and Merry Christmas.

Craig


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Measurements:

Top Tube C-C (Captain): 56 cm (22")
Seat Tube C-C (Captain): 19" (21" Center to Top)
Standover at middle of top tube (Captain): 31.25"

Top Tube C-C (Stoker): 70 cm (27.56")
Seat Tube C-C (Stoker): 17" (18.5" Center to Top)
Standover at middle of top tube (Stoker): 29.25"


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Now listed in the Classified section with new/updated photos.

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpr...is-cousin-it-tandem-updated-parts-spec&cat=39


----------

